# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Les commit ne sont-ils faits que sur l'vnement "quit" de PB ?

## jjDai

J'ai repris une appli en pb. Elle est multiutilisateur et attaque une base Oracle.
Mon problme est que lorque l'on supprime un enregistrement sur un poste, cela n'est effectif sur les autres poste que lorsque que l'on a quiter PB.
On dirait que les commit sont fait sur l'evennement "quit" de PB.
Est-ce que qulqu'un aurait une piste pour corriger a.
PS: Cela ne vient pas d'oracle a priori.
JJDAI

----------


## kyra2778

Bonjour,

As-tu fais un Commit aprs ton DELETE ?

----------


## jjDai

Bonjour
bin le problme est que les classes sont hrites sur plusieurs niveaux, il y a bien un commit au niveau le plus bas, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit fait.
En l'ajoutant au dernier niveau c'est ok.
En fait il faut que je voie comment l'hritage se fait, il doit y avoir un chainon qui pose problme!!!;
Merci quand mme
JJDAI

----------


## daringa

Salut
As-tu vrifi ton objet transaction ?
Vrifie bien qu'il soit en autocommit=true.

----------


## erfindel

Tu peux dsactiver le code de l'anctre si cela peut t'aider et replacer du coup ton COMMIT dans un autre vnement : 

clic droit dans le code de l'venement : Dcoche "Extend Ancestor Script"

Si il y a d'autre lignes de code, replace le en haut de l'vnement car je crois que PB excute d'abord le code de l'anctre

----------

